# Do you know any of these people/horses (Picture)



## lea840 (12 March 2013)

It was taken arounnd 1989 in the Netherley / Tarbuck area, it was printed in the Liverpool Echo news paper... They had opened a new bridle path and we were the first riders on it.

I don't know the surnames of anyone, only first names and their horses.

From left to right: Sandra & Copper, Leanne & O'bien, Me & Beauty, (in the back ground Rider?? & Karandy (Stallion) and Val & Laddy... I would love to know how the girls are doing these days.


----------



## BlairandAzria (12 March 2013)

What stables were you from? I would only have been little at the time, but used to ride at tarbock green.


----------



## lea840 (13 March 2013)

I was at a yard on Gerrards Lane, just off Netherley Road, we use to hack down to Tarbuck for the shows in the summer


----------



## lea840 (30 November 2013)

BUMP!!


----------



## cavana13 (1 December 2013)

Hi there was two yards on Gerard Lane, Derby's or Gerards that was on the bend, I was on Gerard's but I think I was there early nineties. And another yard just further up Gerard's lane and turn right down a private road, cannot remember the yard tho


----------



## lea840 (7 December 2013)

I was on Gerrards Yard at the time... I know it has been sold on since but at the time a couple had it, I can't remember the ladies name but her husband was called Ken, a Scottish guy and they had 2 huge Irish Wolf Hounds...


----------



## Chippidos (30 December 2013)

Hi I am Sandra and I remember this day very well.  The wonderful Copper had a great time as did everyone that attended. The couple who owed Gerrards Farm were Chris and ken. They moved to Aberdeen for Ken's work. I then moved to Weston House Farm which was just down the road.


----------



## lea840 (1 February 2014)

Hi Sandra, Copper was such a lovely lad, I've got quite a few photos of him and of the other girls from the Tarbuck shows, if you want to PM me your email address I will scan them in and email them over to you


----------

